# Cofidis 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Much better. Distinctive. Different. They must have got themselves a new designer.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Much better. Distinctive. Different. They must have got themselves a new designer.



Wow; won't have any problems pointing them out in the peleton!


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like they've taken their design tips from the Polish.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. From far away, and because of the colour, I'd swear that says Canada and not Cofidis.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good kit....Cofidis' I mean.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> Wow; won't have any problems pointing them out in the peleton!


Better than the old design, but I'm not in love with it. For all the "Cofidis" logos all over the jersey, none of them really stand out. I'd much prefer one "Cofidis" that stands out in the front. They all look about the same size and that really dilutes attention.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree about the Cofidis logos... but still, my favorite kit this year.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

jlandry said:


> Wow. From far away, and because of the colour, I'd swear that says Canada and not Cofidis.


I was thinking "Coke". Still, not as cluttered and busy as some....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

looks like Team Coca Cola


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

At last, Cofidis enters the 21st century...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think they look like a bunch of commies.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A bit like good old Saeco-Cannondale, then.

That Coca Cola reference gave my head this irritating little paraphrase (you know the melody): _Santa Clauses climbing a hill_


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Purt said:


> Looks like they've taken their design tips from the Polish.


Since no one else has said so yet:

This picture is awful.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice! Thank God there is a team that has a descent kit.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

roadie92 said:


> Very nice! Thank God there is a team that has a descent kit.


Yes, but they'll lose a lot of time changing into it at the summit of every col... :thumbsup:


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

The first pic makes me think Pajamas.


----------



## Snowstorm (Nov 17, 2009)

pcs2 said:


> The first pic makes me think Pajamas.


Agreed. Pajamas.


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

Take note an American company is the wheel sponsor - at least the wheels match the kit.


----------

